# More Sump Questions



## acidjed9 (Apr 24, 2008)

I just setup a 125 Gallon tank. Currently I have two 120 Gallon Cascade filters running it but the tank also came two holes for a sump. (Bought tank used on Craigslist). Read alot on sumps and understand the theory of them. There are a couple of things I do not understand though.

1.) I have two holes in the tank top right corner with PVC Pipe running into them (Capped at the bottom currently). I assume one is a send and one a return the thing is they are only a couple inches from each other at the same height so I don't understand how one can be a return without taking on water.

2.) Where do you get the actual overflow piece. (The piece of plastic that skims the water on top to flow into the pipes.

3.) How do you balance the input output to insure that the water doesn't outpace the pump but the pump doesn't run dry?

I have more questions as well but that is a good start. I'll try to take some pics today to show you the setup.


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

acidjed9 said:


> I just setup a 125 Gallon tank. Currently I have two 120 Gallon Cascade filters running it but the tank also came two holes for a sump. (Bought tank used on Craigslist). Read alot on sumps and understand the theory of them. There are a couple of things I do not understand though.


 I have an article on my editors desk that would be a great help. but in the meantime, I'll give you the basics.



acidjed9 said:


> 1.) I have two holes in the tank top right corner with PVC Pipe running into them (Capped at the bottom currently). I assume one is a send and one a return the thing is they are only a couple inches from each other at the same height so I don't understand how one can be a return without taking on water.


It is important to understand here that the sump is fed via gravity, which means it must be housed below the level of the tank. Water is drained via the *drain line* into the sump, the water is then processed through the sump and returned back up to the display with a pressure rated pump via the *return line*



acidjed9 said:


> 2.) Where do you get the actual overflow piece. (The piece of plastic that skims the water on top to flow into the pipes.


This part should be available by order at any retail supplier that carries reef ready tanks. Some LFS actually have them available in-store. Check with your local LFS. If they do not carry them, or cannot get them, then seek out online retailers.



acidjed9 said:


> 3.) How do you balance the input output to insure that the water doesn't outpace the pump but the pump doesn't run dry?


The water is fed via gravity to the sump, then returned via pump. since there is only one pump the waterflow will remain equal. in the simplest of terms, the water will only drain out of the overflow as fast as it is being pumped into the display.



acidjed9 said:


> I have more questions as well but that is a good start. I'll try to take some pics today to show you the setup.


I hope that helps. in the meanwhile, I'll try to get that article back from the editors desk soon. I'll try to shoot you a PM when it's posted.


----------



## acidjed9 (Apr 24, 2008)

SKAustin said:


> acidjed9 said:
> 
> 
> > acidjed9 said:
> ...


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Not if you add a sprayer bar to the return. Pipe the return away from the intake.


----------



## acidjed9 (Apr 24, 2008)

Tyyrlym said:


> Not if you add a sprayer bar to the return. Pipe the return away from the intake.


Does it have to be above the water level or will the pressure of the pump avoid backflow? Also if the pump does avoid backflow what happens if I lose power? If the pump loses power do I have to account for all the water up to the return hose or will the pump not allow reverse flow even if powered off?


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

Yes, if you lose power, the plumbing lines will drain out into the sump. If properly designed and plumbed, your sump will be able to accomodate this extra water.

Give this a read and see if it answers your questions.

http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=18762


----------

